# Game 50: Heat @ Bobcats (2/4 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 4, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Wade's back doesnt tighten up overnight and he's good to go without being slowed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would be shocked if Wade plays tonight.

And that said...trap game. Second night of a back to back. Tough Charlotte team that will be motovaited(as everyone is against the Heat). 

The one great thing you can say about this team though is that they do beat the team's they are supposed to beat.

If there's no Wade, Lebron could go off again. And Mike Miller could have another huge game. Having Mike is such a nice luxury. He is a great safety net in the regular season for when Wade is out.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's continue from the first 3 quarters of last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's LeBron's scoring average the game after going 30+? I feel like its relatively low. Dwyane likes to string together big games. James hasn't really done that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news..


> IraHeatBeat Dwyane Wade is playing tonight and is in the starting lineup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane is out tonight. 

Out in the starting line up! Like how I did that?

EDIT: Damnit W2B


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't ruin my 5,000 post party please.

It'll also be difficult to show my face in NC again if we lose to these 'Cats even once. My former Heat fan li'l bro now rocks an Augustin jersey at all times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting switch. You rarely here about people switching to root for a worse team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To Jace's brother: Boo this man!

Not sure if ill be able to watch this one, but hopefully we take care of bidness. First 3 quarters yesterday were money, but that 4th was awful. 

Here's hoping Lebron is still hot, although I have a bad feeling he's gonna be chucking twenty footers and bricking em at the start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Interesting switch. You rarely here about people switching to root for a worse team.


Well my family moved (without me, of course) to NC about three years ago and he was just getting into basketball at that time (I think he was 9 or 10), partially because Shaq randomly shook his hand at the grand opening of his gym when I worked there, and perhaps my super-fandom rubbed off on him a bit.

I guess it just became easier to root for the hometown team. You'd think he'd still have love for his old club, but he insists the Heat are "cheaters." Kids...

Funny hearing him talk about his disdain for Felton, and how much more he hates him now that he's decent in NY.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And I can now say I'm something Kevin Love is not. All-Star baby! So where's the 5,000 club lounge? I want a White Russian.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nearly here. I'm glad, I've been bored all ****ing day. Glad to see Dwyane out there, surprised me as I really expected him to rest. Hope he goes for a big game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. All 9 of LeBron's 50-pt games have been on the road.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wow. All 9 of LeBron's 50-pt games have been on the road.


Guess it is no surprise that we have the most road wins in the NBA.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow looks like atdhe finally got busted.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe we should tank for a 5th or below seed. **** homecourt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Wow looks like atdhe finally got busted.


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Z


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ with the J.....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two games in a row we've worn white on the road. Was there a fourth game beyond the Cleveland game? That's at least three times already this season. I bet teams fear us in black.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Box out Bosh damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GForce killing us, and than the shot clock turnover...bleh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MJ is pumped already. And his girl is trying hard to look engaged.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great drive and pass by Rio to Z for the and 1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to not shoot Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio is playing well so far. Wade has been sluggish and sloppy. I wonder how stiff that back is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Better take there Bosh. That pull up off the perimeter was silly. You're a four, not a three/two/one.

Bad D and too much one-on-one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

As you would expect, the Bobcats are playing this like it's a playoff game...It must get a little old on the Heat side for every team to come out against you like this early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and Bosh's J is off again. He just doesn't look square right now. Off balanced. Looks like he's trying to compensate for the ankle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z is ballin


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ball movement... why does this team continue to go into these lulls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is just hot right now with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sick move by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Z is doin work.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and 1!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Sick move by Wade


dang i'm way behind.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

and 1 LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big Z is going to go for 50 tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has made a couple a passes that resembles a true PG


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Z looks fresh, probably because he didn't get much work last night. 11 pts (i think)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice start by Z. Going for 50.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How was that a foul on JJ?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

whats all this nonsense about jersey sales, everyone knows they're scared of our road warrior black.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM has been heaterized! nice charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ is such a powerhouse


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mm 3333333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We got the Clippers next? We owe them a beat down. They broke our last big win streak.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Clippers was when LeBron got hurt right? Got a feeling his jumper is coming into perfect form just at the right time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, the Miami Cavs = 22pts, 9-9 from the field, 4-4 from the line.

Rest of team = 7pts, 3-12 from the field.

Memo to Chris Bosh - stop playing like it's November.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So pretty Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 3333 from deep!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

M i L L e R!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Wade taking a technical free throw...ugh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That wasn't a flagrant, last nights Howard foul was a flagrant. NBA league of inconsistency.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We have to stop letting teams take shots at Wade. We need Big Z or someone to go MMA on one of these guys to send a message.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> We have to stop letting teams take shots at Wade. We need Big Z or someone to go MMA on one of these guys to send a message.


This team has no enforcer like that. At least not until OG Haslem gets back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is playing soft as hell tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Eddie


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House 3333


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No one likes to shoot more than Eddie House. Love watching him run around the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Bosh, get the **** inside!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh...go to the basket big man!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bull**** offensive call!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice floater Wade. THis is your time now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So they let Wallace ride Lebron all the way up the court, then call Lebron on a ticky tack foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh crap


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So they let Wallace ride Lebron all the way up the court, the call Lebron on a ticky tall foul?


A late whistle as well.

Hey the refs are just keeping it close. Probably they are betting on the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, Lebron gets 2 rubbish calls to have 3 fouls, and we're in the penalty...these refs blow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally gets a FG. Need him to get it going.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

These refs are blind as ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh = poo poo right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chris does realize he has 2 points and 1 rebound right? Even Boris ****ing Diaw has 9/4/3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally gets the jumpshot and1. He'd been close all year on those.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Bosh is pretty awful out there right now. I think he came back way too soon on that ankle. Hasn't looked right yet really.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> These refs are blind as ****.


Derrick Stafford's crew. As Adam always brings up and Ira just did on a tweet, there's always been problems between the Heat and him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah Bosh is pretty awful out there right now. I think he came back way too soon on that ankle. Hasn't looked right yet really.


The schedule hasnt been too kind to him. Having 2 back to backs in your 1st 4 games cant help when you just come back from an injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful drive by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think this whole team has played soft this half. Hopefully they turn it up and put these cats to sleep in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats getting free throws on every possession now...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers with the strong layup. 







wtf


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> I think this whole team has played soft this half. Hopefully they turn it up and put these cats to sleep in the 2nd.


Hard not to play soft when the refs are blowing fouls on you for breathing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with another stupid foul.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense has been horrible tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-55 Miami at the half

Gotta pick up the D in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, good job Mario.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

What is it with Chalmers? Bonehead fouls time and time again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Charlotte's PA guy is so annoying with the echo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Bron to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The D has been awful tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that looked like a clear charge on Jackson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Strong and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

83-77 Miami after 3

D still hasnt been good. Thankfully, the offense has been consistently good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 3333 again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love watching Eddie House. Watching his little legs sprinting round the court then his eagerness to take a 3. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333 again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wish they had called Jackson for a foul for that horrible flop he just did on Lebron. Lebron didn't even dip his shoulder like Henderson did on the other end. Jackson was just waiting to fall down the first time Lebron touched him. Very cynical.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Holy smokes! The House is on fire!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Eddie freakin House


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jackson's flop was wayyy too obvious.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Too casual by Wade trying to recover that steal.

House!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot fake by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is now 1 rebound and 1 assist away from a triple double


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. On my League Pass the scoreboard is a minute ahead of the video. I want to check other teams scores but I think I'll wait so this game isn't spoilt. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stafford is calling a foul on the Heat on every possession...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh!

Keep getting in that paint, Chris.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This has just been a horribly officiated game on both sides. They've let Stephen Jackson ride Lebron all night, but they're also calling random ticky tack fouls. All of the players out there are thinking about avoiding fouls more than playing the game now. Refs have made the game about them IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got his triple double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the turn around J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good shot by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again.

8 in the 4th


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Too bad about the putback dunk. This game is dead. Or is it just me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade

heat are closing this out beautifully


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good overall offensive game from the team. Balanced scoring from pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, great balanced, scoring for the Heat. So many weapons, especially when Eddie and Mike are hitting their shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat have held the Bobcats to 1 FG over the last 7 minutes, before this last basket.

So it took them, 41 minutes but they finally played good D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 109-97

Great balanced, offense for the Heat. Crazy how efficient we are when Wade, Bosh and Lebron play.

Great contributions from Mike and House. And Z was great early as well.

Wade with the triple double probably was POTG. But once again, Eddie House was Mr. 4th quarter.

Heat are once again going on a nice 5 game winning streak. Blake show up next. Time for some payback.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Our defense was really bad at the start, but we still managed to keep them below 100 which is good. We looked good offensively out there, doesn't hurt when Eddie House is hitting damn near every shots, and Z is going for 11 in the first. 

Good win. Now for payback on the Clippers.


----------

